# Portuguese Tumblers



## ptbreeder (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello.
My name is Pedro J. P. Bento and I'm from Portugal.
I only breed for their flight performance and by 
the Portuguese standard from 1954.
I have been breeding and flying Portuguese Tumblers 
for more than 15 years.

Regards.

Pedro


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Pedro! Welcome to Pigeon-Talk! 

Terry


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Do you have any photos of your birds to share?


----------



## ptbreeder (Jun 12, 2008)

You can watch the photos and videos on my website:

http://www.myworld.com.sapo.pt

Regards.

Pedro


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I enjoyed looking at YOUR world, you have some lovely rollers/tumblers!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Portuguese Tumblers remind me of Budapest tumblers with smaller eyes. Your birds look very well cared for. Clean loft and they are all active and showing off. Keep up the good work.


----------



## lil_jess (May 2, 2006)

do you sell them and can you ship to usa...email me at [email protected]


----------

